#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Is starten met verhuur licht en geluid nog wel rendabel?

## sysa

Goede dag.


 Is starten met verhuur van licht en geluid nog wel rendabel vraag ik me af.


 Is er niet te veel concurrentie in deze branche waardoor het niet mogelijk om je investering terug te verdienen of valt dat wel mee?
 Zijn er niet te veel beunhazen aan de gang waardoor het als bedrijf moeilijk wordt om voor een eerlijke prijs licht en geluid te verhuren?


 Of valt er als serieus bedrijf nog wel wat te verdienen.


 De reden dat ik dit vraag is om dat ik graag om te proberen een klein drive-in setje in de verhuur markt wil in zetten, echter vraag ik me af of dit niet bij voorbaat kansloos.


 Stel ik wil een drive-in setje verhuren voor een tarief van rond de 100 euro excl. per dag/avond dan moet ik 25 klanten per jaar hebben om dit rendabel te maken indien ik deze set in 3 jaar afschrijft.


 Deze set zal dan bestaan uit het volgende:[LIST][*]2 actieve sub's en 2 top's Dap     soundmate 2[*]1 19 dubbele cd speler Dap     DS-2200D[*]1 mixer JB-systems MX 4[*]1 statief met T-bar[*]2 Par 64 LED dmx spots[*]2 Par 56 LED dmx spots[*]2 LED dmx scanners American DJ     reflex[*]1 DMX lichttafel Showtec SM-8/2[*]1 Rookdoos Antari F-80Z[/LIST]
 Dus is het nog rendabel om z'n setje los te verhuren voor rond de 100 euro excl. voor verjaardagsfeestjes, bruiloften, bedrijfspresentatie's en noem maar op of is de markt op dit gebied al verzadigd en zal ik b.v. beter iets ander kunnen verhuren op licht en geluid gebied.


 Bij voorbaat dank,


 Sam
 (SySa lease)

----------


## Bart Wilems

Eerst eens goed nadenken / laten informeren over wat je gaat verhuren is misschien wel een goed idee.
Een dap setje is nu niet eenmaal het beste materiaal om te verhuren. Ik vrees dat je setje geen 75 keer gaat halen. 
Misschien als je toch in de licht/geluid branche wil gaan, eerst potentiele klanten benaderen, relaties opbouwen en dan investeren ( en dan liefst niet in dap zooi)

----------


## sysa

Nadenken doe ik zeker wel het is ook niet zo dat ik over een nacht ijs gaat, ik ben hier ook niet voor niets terecht gekomen met mijn vraag.
 Het zeg ook niet dat ik deze investering gaat doen, eerst de haalbaarheid maar eens schalen.


 Betreffende de informatie voorziening ben ik bij diverse PA boeren langs geweest zo hebben de volgende setje ook mij de revue gepasseerd:
 [LIST][*]HK Audio ELIAS PX (huurprijs 50 	euro hoger)[*]LEM T5SA + LEM T4A (huurprijs 50 	euro hoger)[*]Cerwin Vega CVA 115 + Cerwin Vega 	CVA 28 (huurprijs 30 euro hoger)[/LIST]Echter leek DAP mijn een niet te grote investering en redelijk snel terug te verdienen zonder de prijs verder om hoog te jagen.
 Deze set had dus eigenlijk mijn voorkeur en heb ik hem in het voorbeeld hier boven gezet, dit zeg niet dat het deze set dan uiteindelijk zal worden.
 Maar dat is eigenlijk mijn fout aangezien ik in de bovenstaande post meer heb laten blijken dat dit de set zal gaan worden i.p.v. te melden dat dit min of meer een voorbeeld is.


 De vraag die bij mij eigenlijk meer speel is of daadwerkelijk zin heeft om een soort van kleine drive-in set te gaan verhuren of dat ik beter op iets anders kan inspelen omdat de markt voor deze sets al verzadigt is.


 Maar waarom zal die DAP set dan binnen de 75 keer kapot gaan, is deze dan werkelijk zo slecht.
 Eigenlijk hoor ik enkel maar redelijk goede berichten over DAP set, het enigste dat ik hoor is dat de lak snel beschadigt.


 Maar om nu al potentiële klanten te gaan benaderen vind ik eigenlijk wat te vroeg, grotendeels denk ik het toch te moeten hebben van de particulieren sector.
 Relaties in de PA branche opbouwen heeft eigenlijk denk ik weinig zin indien ik een kleine drive-in set wil gaan verhuren, ik neem aan dat een PA boer niet echt zit te wachten op dit kleine spul.
 Wat betreft de relaties op zakelijk gebied (bedrijfspresentatie) zijn er als omdat wij reeds in onze verhuurvloot en scala aan bouwmachines en gereedschappen verhuren.
 Het probleem zit hem eigenlijk in de particulieren sector (verjaardagsfeestjes en bruiloften) wat voor mij niet te schalen is.


 MVG, Sam
 (SySa lease)

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik ben zelf net begonnen met de verhuur van apparatuur, moet zeggen dat het prima loopt.

Ik heb ook DAP gehad, blij werd ik er echt niet van...vervoer was rampzalig omdat ik het gelijk daarna uit elkaar kon halen

----------


## Gast1401081

> Maar waarom zal die DAP set dan binnen de 75 keer kapot gaan, is deze dan werkelijk zo slecht.
> Eigenlijk hoor ik enkel maar redelijk goede berichten over DAP set, het enigste dat ik hoor is dat de lak snel beschadigt.



geweldig.....
Freek de Jonge kan dit echt niet beter...

----------


## lars-v

Bij verhuur zou ik ook eens rekening houden met de aanschaf van flightcases.

----------


## berolios

Sysa... je begint je verhaal heel redelijk, maar dan maak je jezelf snel ongeloofwaardig.

JA, er is veel concurrentie
JA, er zijn veel beunhazen die de markt verzieken en het nog veel moeilijker maakt je spullen voor een redelijk bedrag weg te zetten
JA, er is nog wel geld te verdienen, maar dan moet je heel goed zijn en/of een interessante niche-markt vinden.
NEE, alles bij elkaar zou ik niet snel iemand aanraden met verhuur van geluid en licht te beginnen (anders had ik het zelf ook wel gedaan)

Maar dan nu de verassing:
Nalv het setje dat je noemt, de markt waar je je op richt en de prijs die je in gedachten hebt concludeer ik niks anders dan:
*JIJ BENT OOK ZO'N BEUNHAAS !!*


De grootste fout die mensen maken is dat ze denken dat het om de apparatuur gaat... dat is echt helemaal fout. Mensen huren geen boxen en lampen... ze huren een Drive-In met een DJ die hun een fijne avond verzorgt. Of (in het geval van audio-tecniek) ze huren een bedrijf in waarvan ze weten dat het goed komt, omdat er oa goede techneuten op zitten.

Als jij dus je geld wilt verdienen in de markt, dan zul je dit goed moeten begrijpen en moeten zorgen dat jij zo'n gewilde DJ wordt (of je zoekt zo'n DJ waarmee je samen kunt werken).

Met alleen maar prut-setjes verhuren ga je er voor bijna 100% niet komen....

Er is over dit en vergelijkbare onderwerpen al heel veel gesproken op dit forum... kijk eens door de topics heen en gebruik de zoekfunctie eens.... je zult voor meer dan een week aan leeswerk tegenkomen denk ik...

Succes in ieder geval !

----------


## geenstijl21

Aangezien ik mij aardig kan vinden in het verhaal van Berolios... kan ik je 1 tip geven die ik meer startende drive inn's en dj's geef die geen groot marketing budget hebben:

Google Adwords, zo kun je voor een laag bedrag toch de juiste doelgroep bereiken. 

Ik ga uiteraard niet het hele principe van google adwords opblaten, dat mag je zelf uitzoeken.

----------


## world sound

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Berolios.

Ik denk dat het grotendeels aan jezelf zal liggen of het rendabel is
Hoe ga je om met service als iets kapot is.
De wensen van de klant inventariseeren.

En inderdaad voor  100,- zet ik echt geen drive inn neer.

En ook ik ben begonnen met dap maar heb ze na een jaar er uitgegooid.
Beter nu investeren in iets degelijks dan naderhand toch nog een nieuwe set moeten aanschaffen.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Hangt er ook vanaf in welk segment van de branche je je bedrijf wil maken. 
In het grote 'festival' wereldje valt er niet zoveel meer te halen. Alle grote festivalorganisatoren kiezen voor de gevestigde bedrijven, en terecht natuurlijk. 

Dit is precies de reden waarom ik en mijn bedrijf ons aan het reorganiseren zijn en ons gaan richten op een andere bedrijfstak. 

In het kleine segment van de 'feestjes en bruiloften' valt nog wel wat te halen :Wink: 

Verder sluit ik me aan bij de rest: ga geen verhuur doen als je niet weet waar je mee bezig bent :Wink:

----------


## sysa

*Jan
 Hoe bedoel je dat je DAP apparatuur na transport uit elkaar moest halen.


 Betreffende jou website is die show van 75 tot 150 euro niet erg aan de lagen kant incl. bedienend personeel uitgaand dat ik meestal 30 euro kostprijs reken voor een los man uur.


 *********
Ik zie het probleem van de snel beschadigde lak niet zo, als dat werkelijk het enigste probleem is, dat is het met zo nu en dan bijwerken van de lak of een hoeklijnprofiel en hoekprofielen toch zo weer opgelost.


 *Lars
Daar had ik al lang rekening mee gehouden, een grote handcirkelzaag zit bij ons ook in een flightcase aangezien hier geen koffers voor te verkrijgen zijn.
 Maar wel of geen flightcase heeft toch niets met het soort product te maken dat ik op de markt wil zetten.


 *Berolois
 Het is absoluut niet mijn bedoeling om aan beunhazerij te doen, de markt kapotmaken of wat dan ook.
 Ik heb ook gewoon een net bedrijf ingeschreven bij de KvK met BTWnummer en noem maar op.
 Ik draag gewoon netjes de socialen premies, loonbelasting, btw en VPB af.
 Qua prijs (die 100,-) hanteer ik gewoon als losse huurprijs excl. BTW (voor een particulier dus  119,-), zonder dat hier personeel aan te pas komt.
 Prijs is gewoon dag huur prijs afgehaald bij onze loods, dus heel simpel palletje met apparatuur met heftruck uit de stelling op de grond en de klant mag zelf inladen, vervoeren en terug brengen.
 Eventueel uit service overweging helpen wij de klant nog met in en uitladen maar daar houd het dan op.
 Wil de klant dit aan huis bezorgt hebben en weer opgehaald hebben prima maar dan tegen geldend standaard transport c.q. uur tarief.


 Maar misschien zit ik dan ook wel te laag qua prijs en zal b.v.  200,- moeten rekenen met de verstande dat ik apparatuur investeer in apparatuur dat qua prijs hoger ligt.
 Het is zeker niet mijn bedoeling om ook z'n beunhaas te zijn, en de markt te verzieken waar ik zal dan ook mijn brood deels van moet hebben.
 De prijs waar ik op uitkwam is puur een rekensom van investering + bedrijfskosten + het voor ogen hebbend rendement op de investering, en dan moet daar een uitkomst uit komen qua verhuurprijs.


 Oké beteren apparatuur kan ik inkomen, uiteraard zal de prijs dan van zelf mee omhoog gaan, maar is de hogere prijs dan nog wel rendabel, dus zal een set van 200 euro zonder personeel nog te verhuren zijn.


 Zelf heb ik niet echt veel trek in om de DJ te gaan spelen, gewoon om de simpele reden dat ik geen 18 meer ben en mijn uurtarief daar dus veel te hoog voor ligt, mede het feit dat ik geen zin heb om heel de avond elk weekeind weg te zijn, deze tijd besteed ik liever aan mijn gezin.


 Uiteraard zou een samenwerking met een DJ tot de mogelijkheid behoren, maar ik doe dit uit perspectief van een ondernemer dus ook dit moet voor mijn rendabel genoeg zijn.


 *Geenstijl
 Wat heeft marketing te maken met het wel of niet rendabel zijn van een nieuwkomer in de licht en geluid branche.
 Natuurlijk heb je marketing instrumenten nodig om je waar aan de man te brengen maar voor de je met marketing begint zal tocht eerst het plan rendabel moeten zijn.  
 Wie zegt dat ik geen marketing budget heb, overal is een marketing budget voor of te krijgen maar dit moet wel rendabel zijn.


MVG, Sam
(SySa Lease)

----------


## Rolandino

Ik zou in deze tijd zeker niet in deze branche beginnen.

Er valt niets te halen omdat de klant tegenwoordig kiest voor kwantiteit dan kwaliteit.

Of je nu DAP verhuurt of een ander merk maakt geen reet meer uit tegenwoordig.

Doel is om geld te verdienen met een completre drive in verhuren voor 100 euro lukt echt niet hoor ;

Prijs 100 euro 

Je moet het brengen ( deze kosten gaan er nog vanaf ) 
JE moet BTW erover betalen ( gaat er ook vanaf )
Je moet je afschrijving ervan af halen ( gaat er ook vanaf )
JE overige kosten ( verzekeringen - lasten ) 

Dan hou je met geluk een tientje of 4 over ! 

Dus voor 40 euro verhuur je een DJ set met een prijskaartje van ( laten we zeggen 4000 euro ) 

Moet je hem 100x verhuren in een jaar en dan maak je nog geen winst ! 

Dus sta je voor niets te verhuren ( ook jij moet wat verdienen ) 

Je maakt arbeid en die moet ook betaald worden.

Stel dat je 100X verhuurt maak je 100U arbeid eraan op 

stel dat je hier een 10tje voor vraagt per uur zou het je 1000 euro opleveren haal dat ook eens van mje huuropbrengsten af wat hou je dan over in mijn ogen leg je geld toe 

Op deze manier blijft het een hobby en geen bedrijf dat wijst uit dat je net als 90% van de meeste gewoon een prutser / beunhaas bent die de markt kapot maakt.

Wil je een serieus bedrijf opstarten moet je er meer dan 40U per week insteken.

En niet een paar uurtjes in de vrije tijd van je baas dit doen.

Licht en geluid is en blijft een hobby maar om er serieus geld mee te verdienen is verrekte moeilijk zeker in deze tijd waar ook de serieuze bedrijven het niet makkelijk hebben.

Investeringen zijn vaak te hoog en niet te verhuren omdat de beunhaas met zijn drive in show voor 100 euro komt opdagen.

Zelf de Amateur DJ heeft minimaal een PIONEER DJSET op zijn verlanglijstje staan 

Als ik een djset neerzet met DAP of JB bij mijn  klanten sturen ze me weg ( ook speelt er een amateur dj op ) 

Heb al zoveel klanten gehad die een PIO zet huren  en mij de hele avond bellen hoe de CDJ1000 en DJM800 werkt ! 

En geloof me deze set kun je  niet voor 100 euro verhuren laat staan voor 100 eurie een hele komplete drive in show ! wil je er wat aan overhouden.

----------


## geenstijl21

[quote=sysa;505431
*Geenstijl
Wat heeft marketing te maken met het wel of niet rendabel zijn van een nieuwkomer in de licht en geluid branche.
Natuurlijk heb je marketing instrumenten nodig om je waar aan de man te brengen maar voor de je met marketing begint zal tocht eerst het plan rendabel moeten zijn. 
Wie zegt dat ik geen marketing budget heb, overal is een marketing budget voor of te krijgen maar dit moet wel rendabel zijn.


MVG, Sam
(SySa Lease)[/quote]

Jij wil weten of in jou gebied een licht en geluid bedrijf rendabel is.... daar zijn professionele bureau;s voor die dat perfect voor jou uitzoeken. Zijn vaak veelomvattende, tijdrovende en dure onderzoeken. En bieden uiteraard geen klantenkring en klussen... Eventueel een HBO'er een stageplek geven en die wat uit laten zoeken is ook een optie (ik zou het niet doen)

Mijn mening: ONDERNEMEN IS RISICO NEMEN! Maak het aub allemaal niet groter dan het is... 

Er is simpelweg geen antwoord op jou vraag! Je zult het zelf moeten ondergaan.... Aangezien je geen HBO bedrijfskunde of iets dergelijks hebt zou ik toch aanraden om daar een stoomcursus te gaan volgen. Daar leer je bv hoe een verhuur of verkoopprijs is opgebouwd en nog veeeeeeel meer. Er zijn ook verhuurprogramma's die aangeven hoe gezond je bezig bent....( en jah een gezonde handelsgeest kun je niet leren uit een boekje)

Daarom mijn tip aangaande google adwords(omdat jij zelf niet kan bepalen of iets rendabel is en dat vooral niet in dit forum moet gaan toetsen, zoek de juiste mensen om je heen!!!!)....

----------


## tha_dj

Rendabel niet ! Want inderdaad zit er onderaan de ladder veel beunhaas werk. setje van 2 topjes en 2 basjes met cd-spelers levert een 15 jarige net ff goedkoper als een bedrijf, en mensen geven alleen om een kosten plaatje.
Wil je net een stapje hoger, moet je investeren, VEEL investeren......eerst bakken uitgeven, want alles is duur en dan druppelende weg binnenhalen.

Dus voor diegene die had alleen puur voor de centen doen en er GEEN lol aan beleven, al niet de moeite waard.
Wij beleven er lol aan, aan datgene dat we doen en hebben geinvesteerd in een completer plaatje met springkussens, is interresanter voor klanten en daardoor ook een grotere doelgroep.

Maar in HEEL nederland is er GEEN droog brood mee te verdienen, want iedereen duikt prijzen en heeft last van beunhazen, enz want de klandizie krimpt en het aanbod groeit !!!!

Tegenwoordig kopen ook kroegen een klein setje voor 2000 euro in plaats van 10 tot 20 keer inhuren bij een lokaal bedrijf.

Maar vooralsnog, je maakt je eigen markt, maar je moet er wel plezier aan beleven want rijk wordt je er niet mee. :Cool:

----------


## Jugfire

Als je de drang hebt om zelf spulletjes in eigen beheer te hebben dan start je een bedrijfje, heb je dat niet dan doe je lekker freelancen.
Als freelancer kun je alsnog jezelf verrijken met allerlei tools en goodies.

Maar uiteindelijk gaat het er om "wat je zelf wilt".

----------


## showband

de slecht ingelichte huurder wil super hippe en dure spullen. En moet daarom uit geldgebrek huren.
Dat ga je niet voor 100 euro weg kunnen zetten.

de goed ingelichte huurder zal er altijd een goedkopere deal bij een beunhaas kunnen vinden.

de serieuze huurder zal service en bediening eisen en dat ga je niet doen.

kortom. ik denk dat jouw plan niet gaat werken.  :Cool:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Probleem met DAP was dat ik het iedere keer moest open schroeven om de losgeschoten snoertjes weer aan te sluiten. Ik heb inmiddels B-52 en ben daar erg tevreden over!

Website is erg oud en verwaarloosd, bedant voor dat, jij hoord eigelijk al verwijderd te zijn, 150 euro voor onderandere 4x mac250 lijkt mij niet aan de hoge kant, die prijs is inmiddels dan ook flink opgeschroeft naar 45,- per MH

----------


## sysa

Conclusie is dus eigenlijk.
 De markt is door beunhazerij verziekt
 En losse set zonder DJ word minder verhuurd den een set met DJ aangezien de DJ de kwaliteit van de set weergeeft.
 In de markt staat kwantiteit i.p.v. Kwaliteit voor op.
 Beter is dus een duurdere set te kopen omdat een goedkopere set van slechte kwaliteit is en omdat klanten hier naar vragen.


 Oké dat is duidelijk.


 Een eventuele mogelijkheid zal dan meer richting bedrijfspresentatie's gaan dan drive-in werk denk ik zo.
 Dus dan b.v. 2 top-speaker op statief met een mixer en cd-speler met draadloze-microfoon.
 Maar dan van hogen kwaliteit dus duurdere aanschaf.
 Deze is qua marketing voor mij makkelijker aangezien ik al relaties heb in het bedrijfsleven.
 De prijzen op de zakelijke markt liggen niet zo onderdruk dan de particulieren markt.
 Idd wil ik zelf geen bediening gaan doen aangezien ik gewoon domweg de tijd daarvoor niet heb doordeweeks en in het weekeind bij me gezin wil zijn, uiteraard sta ik altijd open voor een samenwerking met een technicus op DJ waardoor de bediening of begeleiding niet een probleem hoeft te zijn, anders evt. een cursus voor een van de personeel leden.


 Graag jullie commentaar hier of dit beter in de markt zal liggen dan een kleine drive-in.


 Betreffende de berekeningen of je met het verhuur van een set zoals die van DAP wel uitkomt qua prijs, ik denk het wel.
 Ik ben dan wel geen PA boer maar heb wel een bedrijf in het verhuur van materialen, dit kan je een beetje vergelijken met een bedrijf als b.v. Boels, later hier over meer.


 Betreffende de verhuurprijs van de set betreft dit nogmaals een prijs af magazijn c.q. loods, zonder bediening, transport en excl BTW.


 Nu de berekening:
 De aanschafprijs van de set is excl. BTW compleet met flightcases e.d. rond de 2600,-
 Mijn overheadkosten van de loods zijn incl. huur, gas, water, licht, stellingen, entresolvloer en heftruck rond de  102,- per kub opslagruimte per jaar.
 Ik denk voor de set 3 kub aan opslag nodig te hebben.
 3 x 102 / door 25 keer verhuur per jaar =  12,24
 De afhandelingskosten per verhuur zijn ongeveer 15 min dus 30,- (uurloon) / 4 = 7,50
 De administratiekosten per verhuur zijn ongeveer bij ons 4,- per mutatie c.q. factuur 4,- dus
 De afschrijvingskosten 2600 / door 75 = 34,66 (reparatie en dergelijke komen eigenlijk bij ons altijd voor rekening van de restwaarde en hier komen we normaal gesproken altijd goed mee weg)
 Per verhuur product rekenen wij eigenlijk altijd een alg. overhead van 100,- per jaar dus 100 / 25 = 4
 Totaal komen we dus op  62,40 wat zich vertaald in een winst van  37,60 per keer
 Gezien we uitgaan van een 25x per jaar hebben we dan een winst van  940,- per jaar op dit product.
 Als we dit vertalen naar het netto resultaat voor dit product is dat 940 / 26 = 36,15% per jaar.


 Oké nu mijn achter grond
 Ik heb idd geen HBO bedrijfskunde maar ben wel reeds 12 jaar ondernemer.
 Wij zij ooit begonnen als aannemer wat wij hedendagen nog steeds zij.
 Zo hebben op dit moment 3 werkmaatschappijen waar van één een project- / ingenieurs-bureau is, één een aannemersbedrijf en één een lease- / verhuur-bedrijf.
 Dit verhuurbedrijf is eigenlijk gestart als leasebedrijf om onze eigen materialen activa in onder te brengen voor ons projectbureau en ons aannemersbedrijf.
 Aangezien we voor de aannemerij niet alle gereedschappen en machine's constant nodig hadden maar we toch dit materieel in ons eigen bezit wilden hebben zijn we uit kostenoverwegingen begonnen met het verhuur van gereedschap en machine's aan anderen aannemers en soms particulieren.
 Dit bedrijf is dan ook uitgegroeid tot een klein verhuurbedrijf.
 Pas zijn we dan ook begonnen met het verhuur van statafels, bbq's, partytenten, tuin en terrasmeubels.
 Aansluitend op dit programma willen we dan ook wat licht en geluid apparatuur gaan verhuren om de boel compleet te maken, als proef willen we dan ook klein beginnen.


 Betreffende licht en geluid heb ik een klein beetje ervaring zo heb ik in het verleden als vrijwilliger bij een jongere-center gewerkt en hebben wij velen malen disco-feesten georganiseerd.
 Ook heb ik zo nu en dan mijn broertje met zijn toenmalige band geholpen, mijn broertje is nu nog steeds amateur muzikant en zo nu en dan help ik hem dan of praat met hem wat over geluid technische zaken.


 Ik wil dan ook zeker niet beweren dat ik een pro ben in het licht en geluidswereltje maar het begin is er.
 Uiteraard weet ik niet zo veel over div. merken maar ik weet wat een DMX-kabel is, hoe je de boel aansluit, wat een sub en een top is, hoe een lichttafel werkt, hoe een mixer werkt en noem maar op.


 MVG, Sam
 (SySa Lease)

----------


## Stage-Q

€ 100,- ?

Marktverzieking...zullen niet veel bedrijven blij mee zijn als jij dit gaat verhuren.

----------


## Roelande

150 + btw gaat al in de betere richting...

----------


## renevanh

Wat een raar geklets over 'marktverzieking'...

Je prijs lager dan die van je concurrent proberen te houden, dat heet concurrentie en dat is een basisprincipe in de vrije markt.
Wat zal het bedrijf A schelen dat bedrijf Q niet blij met ze is omdat ze een lagere prijs hanteren? Als de kwaliteit dan ook veel lager is gaat Q zich er niet eens wat van aantrekken, en als de kwaliteit hoger is doet Q iets fout.
Probleem van Q volgens mij, niet van A!

Met z'n allen de prijzen kunstmatig hoog houden, dat noem ik marktverzieking.
Als klant D na 4x huren evenveel heeft uitgegeven dan wanneer uit 1x koopt dan krimpt je markt heel erg snel!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Wat een raar geklets over 'marktverzieking'...
> 
> Je prijs lager dan die van je concurrent proberen te houden, dat heet concurrentie en dat is een basisprincipe in de vrije markt.
> Wat zal het bedrijf A schelen dat bedrijf Q niet blij met ze is omdat ze een lagere prijs hanteren? Als de kwaliteit dan ook veel lager is gaat Q zich er niet eens wat van aantrekken, en als de kwaliteit hoger is doet Q iets fout.
> Probleem van Q volgens mij, niet van A!
> 
> Met z'n allen de prijzen kunstmatig hoog houden, dat noem ik marktverzieking.
> Als klant D na 4x huren evenveel heeft uitgegeven dan wanneer uit 1x koopt dan krimpt je markt heel erg snel!



Marktverzieking is als de 15 jarige hobbie-bob om de hoek een klus voor je neus wegkaapt omdat hij voor minder meer levert.

Zoiets had vorig jaar: openlucht setje voor 500 - 800 man, monitor-set (8 groepen), front, licht, transport en in totaal 4 bands op een avond. Toch een leuk klusje, gaat de organisatie voor 650 euro met de plaatselijke drive-in in zee... ben even wezen kijken, stond een doe-het-zelf-speakersetje wat ruim onderbemeten was, een handje alecto-mics en een conrad-mixertje.
Dan kun je zeggen: de organisatie weet voor volgend jaar beter, maar én ik had geen brood op de plank én de volgende keer gaat de organisatie weer voor minder dan 1000 euro shoppen (want er zijn zoveel aanbieders).

Concurentie ben ik voor, maar dan wel "eerlijke" concurentie.

Probleem alleen met eerlijke concurentie is dat een potentiele klant het verschil niet ziet (of wil zien) tussen de-jongen-van-de-hoek met een stapeltje dap-speakers (met alle respect) en een bedrijf met een bus vol EV-X-en. Tuurlijk komt ie daar vanzelf achter (of niet als de jongen-van-de-hoek echt goed is), maar dan is het al te laat.

Daarnaast heeft menig drive-in-achtige tegenwoordig best mooi spul en best handige jongens die gewoon voor een veel scherpere prijs kunnen/willen aanbieden omdat ze geen bedrijf hebben met een telefoniste/magazijnmederwerker/grote loods etc...

Ben zelf ook begonnen met de stelregel "het is een hobby, dus mag geld kosten", maar ben blij dat ik dat niveau achter me heb gelaten :Cool:

----------


## showband

Het is heel goed mogelijk geld te verdienen in de amusementsbrance.
  Als je bijvoorbeeld een goede vakman bent die de gouden driehoek beheerst. 1)techniek 2)sociale skills 3)zakelijke/professionele houding. Maar dat blijkt vaak tegen te vallen.

  Een basisprobleem is dat het grootste deel van de amusementswereld draait op vrijdag en zaterdag. Met een flard donderdagavond en zondag erbij. Dat maakt dat een fulltime baan bijna altijd afhankelijk is van additioneel werk.

  Als technicus bijvoorbeeld werk in de reparaties en onderhoud. Of designwerk. Muzikanten geven er vaak les bij. Of zoals tim van di-rect het eerste jaar deed, werken in een muziekzaak. Er zijn veel collegas die vier dagen in de week werken en op vrijdag en zaterdag een professionele show doen met een professioneel salaris. Maar die hoeven er niet de rest van de weekdagen bij te verdienen.

  Bottom line. De werkstudent krijgt 7 euro per uur. De 19 jarige goede DJ 100 tot 150 op een avond. Is dat beunen? Voor hen niet! Als 40 jarige baal je daar dus wel van. Maar er zijn 19 jarige DJs die beter draaien dan veel verzuurde ouwe poep. Dus kwaliteitsverschil heeft niets met dat tarief te maken.

  Veel technici zijn verblind door spullen. Een set betrouwbare DJ spullen die je zelf gebruikt kost geen reet en kun je moeiteloos jaren gebruiken. De drive in die nu met een SA beukset SL1200s en 16 parren in een aanhanger elk jaar bij 20 sportverenigingen elk feest aankomt en goed gaat vermaken zal al lang praktisch geen afschrijving meer hebben. Moet die dan ineens honderden euros voor de apparatuur vragen omdat dat marktconform is?

  De opbouw van de markt is gewoon zo dat spullen gewoon over een relatief beperkte tijd per week worden ingezet. En dat de personeelskosten massaal zijn ontkoppelt van spullen.

  De mensen die een 15 jarige huren om hun bruiloft te doen die mis jij echt niet als klant. Die zijn nooit klant geweest. En festivals die 600 euro budget hebben voor 4 bands? Als ze gelukkig zijn met wat ze krijgen is dat zo. Maar het is best mogelijk dat een lokaal bedrijf die alle klussen doet voor de bands van een popcentrum samen met lokale vrijwilligers hun schouders zet onder een stuk techniek en die 600 euro aan een dry-hire fronset uitgeeft. En de rest uit het lokale poppodium trekt. Dan sta je met je vaste personeel en een hal vol spullen met lege handen.

  Op een of andere manier willen nieuwe bedrijven altijd maar drive-ins startten en tentfeesten van geluid gaan voorzien. Dat is gewoon niet de markt.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Weet je wat markt is: presentatiesetjes.

Heb in het verleden met grote regelmaat een presentatiesetje weggezet:
Beamertje, schermpje, lessenaar-mics en lavier-mic, 2 of 4 zuiltjes, mixer/amp-rekje eraan waar niemand iets aan hoefde/kon regelen en 1 volumeknop die overduidelijk was. O ja... natuurlijk een duidelijke 1-bladzijde "gebruiksaanwijzing".

Alles compleet opbouwen (zorgen dat elke kabel (zoals VGA) die men kan gebruiken duidelijk gelabeld is), netjes inregelen, netjes afwerken, maken dat je weg komt en na afloop alles weer ophalen. (wel zorgen dat men je kan bereiken in geval van vragen)

Je zult zien dat je na verloop van tijd een groepje vaste klanten krijgt en je set binnen een jaar terugverdient hebt.
Daarnaast is die markt niet verzadigt... je grootste concurrent is hulstkamp, maar die trekken hun neus op voor zulke kleine setjes.

Denk niet dat dry-hire van een stapeltje speakertjes i.c.m. een cd-speler en mixer een gat in de markt vormt.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Weet je wat markt is: presentatiesetjes.
> 
> Heb in het verleden met grote regelmaat een presentatiesetje weggezet:
> Beamertje, schermpje, lessenaar-mics en lavier-mic, 2 of 4 zuiltjes, mixer/amp-rekje eraan waar niemand iets aan hoefde/kon regelen en 1 volumeknop die overduidelijk was. O ja... natuurlijk een duidelijke 1-bladzijde "gebruiksaanwijzing".



Dit kan ik alleen maar bevestigen, en daar komt nog eens bij dat je met presentatiesets juist kan bewijzen dat je een professionele houding kan geven tegenover je klanten (harder is niet altijd beter, alles netjes afgewerkt, afgerokt en noem maar op), er veel vraag is naar presentaties omdat er altijd wel beurzen en congressen zijn en het qua apparatuur makkelijker en goedkoper is om mee te starten.

Niemand zet op een congres eventjes een EAW 850-stack weg omdat iemand een of ander verhaaltje wil vertellen. Dat is met een paar goeie 12" topkastjes die strategisch door de zaal heen opgesteld staan ook nog wel goed te verstaan, en die topjes draaien net zo goed muziek als er niemand een praatje houdt.

Een grote kostenpost die je in dit soort gevallen wel blijft houden is je beeldapparatuur, en met name beamers, lenzen en schermen, want niemand kan zich tegenwoordig nog een congres indenken waar geen beamers worden gebruikt. En meestal zijn dat jammer genoeg niet de doorsnee 2000-lumen home theater beamertjes.

Het voordeel in je klantennetwerk is er trouwens wel naar, sinds bij congressen en presentaties vaak grotere bedrijven komen en die zien jou staan als faciliterend bedrijf, iets wat je niet zomaar krijgt als je op de bruiloft van tante Nel staat te draaien. En als je grotere bedrijven als klanten krijgt, al is het maar voor presentaties of beursstands, dan heb je wel meer garantie dat je klussen krijgt. Het mag dan (soms) minder leuk zijn, maar je komt ook nog eens op plekken waar je normaal nooit zou staan (wat dacht je van backstage op de AutoRAI?) en als je stamp- of discofeestjes wil draaien kun je dat er prima naast doen.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Weet je wat markt is: presentatiesetjes.



In het oosten van het land zeker niet!!! Er zijn 2 bedrijven hier in de regio die sinds januari niets meer daar in doen.... Waar eerder 2 busjes per dag weggingen, gaat nu 1 busje per week weg
De bekende hotelketens hebben geen klussen meer, in de theaters worden 80% van de congressen ingetrokken, en veel bedrijven schaffen zelf een setje aan bij de Media Markt of iets dergelijks....

Maar goed nogmaals: ondernemen is risico nemen, de markt is groot genoeg om een goede boterham te verdienen. Uiteraard moet je een gezonde handelsgeest hebben,

----------


## geenstijl21

> Daarnaast is die markt niet verzadigt... je grootste concurrent is hulstkamp, maar die trekken hun neus op voor zulke kleine setjes.



Tegenwoordig trekt Hulskamp niet meer de neus voor dat soort setjes op....de verhuurkant pakt wat ze pakken kunnen. Hulskamp kan nu nog bestaan door de redelijk lopende verkoopkant, maar dat is ook maar afwachten wat er na de bouwvak vakantie te besteden is door de grotere bedrijven....

----------


## moderator

Is het wellicht ee overweging om over het onderwerp te discusingesen?!

Welk verhuurbedrijf welk deel van de markt wenst aan te spreken is en wordt geen vraagstuk. Evenmin is het de bedoeling om iemand uit te gaan maken voor marktverzieker.
Wil je hier toch je mening over kwijt dan gebruik je de search even met als opdracht "marktverziekers".

Voor iemand met een HBO bedrijfskunde achtergrond vind ik manier waarop je jezelf presenteert nogal pover.
Taalgebruik, gebruik van gegevens uit de markt zijn irrelevant of worden niet geïnterpreteerd.

Waaruit je de conclusie destilleert dat " de markt door beunhazerij is verziekt" is mij een volslagen raadsel.

Belangrijker vind ik de samenstelling van je apparatuur en je calculatie over hoe je denkt geld te kunnen gaan verdienen met de door jou genoemde DAP speakerset.
Volgens mij heb je een belangrijk deel van de werkelijk te maken kosten niet meegerekend.

Veel succes met het opstellen van je strategisch marketingplan!

----------


## berolios

> [...]*Berolois
>  Het is absoluut niet mijn bedoeling om aan beunhazerij te doen, de markt kapotmaken of wat dan ook.
>  Ik heb ook gewoon een net bedrijf ingeschreven bij de KvK met BTWnummer en noem maar op.
>  Ik draag gewoon netjes de socialen premies, loonbelasting, btw en VPB af.
>  Qua prijs (die €100,-) hanteer ik gewoon als losse huurprijs excl. BTW (voor een particulier dus € 119,-), zonder dat hier personeel aan te pas komt.
>  Prijs is gewoon dag huur prijs afgehaald bij onze loods, dus heel simpel palletje met apparatuur met heftruck uit de stelling op de grond en de klant mag zelf inladen, vervoeren en terug brengen.
>  Eventueel uit service overweging helpen wij de klant nog met in en uitladen maar daar houd het dan op.
>  Wil de klant dit aan huis bezorgt hebben en weer opgehaald hebben prima maar dan tegen geldend standaard transport c.q. uur tarief.[...]



Dat je een BTW nummer hebt en bij de KvK ingeschreven staat zegt natuurlijk niks over hoe je je bedrijf runt  :Wink: ... Maar dat is even van een andere orde.

De markt waar jij je op wilt richten is eigenlijk helemaal niet interessant, omdat die mensen net zo goed hun HiFi speakers buiten kunnen zetten voor dat feestje (bij wijze van spreken). Showband wist het wel mooi te zeggen: eigenlijk is dat helemaal geen markt  :Cool: .

Neemt niet weg dat er niks mee te verdienen zou zijn. Kijk, als je een all-round verhuurbedrijf bent en je zowieso al zaken als tent/ tafels/ tap levert voor een feestje is het makkelijk de klant nog een extra audio-setje te verhuren ook. Wellicht nog vergezeld van een BCM-computer met al hun ouwe vertrouwde hitjes erop en het feest is compleet.

Vanuit een zuiver audio-verhuur perspectief heb ik dus duidelijk zo mijn twijfels. Maar als 'extraatje bij tent' kun je best een simpel setje wegzetten, je kunt zelfs nog voor compatibele steunen zorgen, zodat de kastjes in de tent op te hangen zijn. De truc is dat dit alles zeker niet teveel mag kosten, want anders hoeven de mensen het niet.

Maar persoonlijk zou ik dan meer brood zien in een compleet setje met ook een (BCM) computer vol met muziek en leuke playlists... je verhuurt dan namelijk een avond leuke muziek (die de mensen makkelijk zelf kunnen uitzoeken/ programmeren), in plaats van alleen maar boxen.

Succes ermee in ieder geval... het zal wel los lopen...

Edit: lees nu net het stuk over bedrijfspresentaties:
Hier geldt eigenlijk hetzelfde... als je dan toch al een tent verhuurt, is het makkelijk hier nog een presentatie-setje bij te verhuren. De truc van deze business (ook voor particulieren) is om het niet te groot te maken. Een paar setjes die extra geld opleveren zijn leuk... wil je groter gaan, dan gaan je arbeidskosten opeens door het dak en dreig je opeens het contact met je eigenlijke business te verliezen. 

Mijn advies: hou je in beginsel bij je core-business, maar snoep mee aan 'accesoires' dat je mee kunt snoepen. Hierbij dus wel opletten dat je core business niet uit het oog verliest... PA/ Audio verhuur is een hele andere tak van sport dan bouwmachines !!

----------


## berolios

> Jij wil weten of in jou gebied een licht en geluid bedrijf rendabel is....[...] Aangezien je geen HBO bedrijfskunde of iets dergelijks hebt zou ik toch aanraden om daar een stoomcursus te gaan volgen. Daar leer je bv hoe een verhuur of verkoopprijs is opgebouwd en nog veeeeeeel meer. [...]



Ik denk dat onze TS in de basis best wel begrijpt hoe je geld moet verdienen. Alleen heeft hij misschien geen kaas gegeten van PA/ DJ gedoe.

En altijd dat geouwehoer over Universiteit en HBO en weet ik veel wat allemaal... ondernemerschap komt vooral van persoonlijkheid... als je dan ook nog slim bent, verdien je wat sneller wat meer... maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je kansloos bent als je niet hoog bent opgeleid... alsjeblieft zeg... Zelf heb ik het geluk gehad een hoge opleiding op een hoog aangeschreven onderwijsinstituut afgerond te hebben.... maar als ik naar mijn studie-collega's kijk, zijn dat echt niet allemaal lichtpunten hoor. In mijn vriendengroep zitten dan een aantal mensen die misschien alleen met moeite de MAVO af hebben gekregen, maar wel de goeie spirit hebben... nou, als ik een partner zocht om een bedrijf mee te beginnen zou ik dat soort gasten ANY DAY boven zo'n lamzak-student verkiezen... opleiding zegt echt niet alles, dus laten we daar aub over ophouden....

edit: kijk maar eens naar Mr vd Most... die heeft echt geen hoge opleiding gehad hoor  :Wink: ... maar die weet zijn centen toch lekker bij elkaar te harken zou ik zeggen, niet?

----------


## moderator

Nope, tikken deel ik met naam en toenaam uit, zal je dus ook bijzonder weinig zien!
Was louter en alleen bedoeld om de discussie te stroomlijnen en te laten gaan waar deze over hoort te gaan.

----------


## renevanh

> En altijd dat geouwehoer over Universiteit en HBO en weet ik veel wat allemaal... ondernemerschap komt vooral van persoonlijkheid... als je dan ook nog slim bent, verdien je wat sneller wat meer...



Nah... hoewel ik een uni studie doe schiet het bij mij echt niet op  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zoals je zegt: je opleiding telt maar voor een krappe 10% mee in je ondernemersschap.

(Je interessegebied/economische vaardigheden trouwens ook... die heb ik niet :P)

----------


## geenstijl21

> Ik denk dat onze TS in de basis best wel begrijpt hoe je geld moet verdienen. Alleen heeft hij misschien geen kaas gegeten van PA/ DJ gedoe.
> 
> En altijd dat geouwehoer over Universiteit en HBO en weet ik veel wat allemaal... ondernemerschap komt vooral van persoonlijkheid... als je dan ook nog slim bent, verdien je wat sneller wat meer... maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je kansloos bent als je niet hoog bent opgeleid... alsjeblieft zeg... Zelf heb ik het geluk gehad een hoge opleiding op een hoog aangeschreven onderwijsinstituut afgerond te hebben.... maar als ik naar mijn studie-collega's kijk, zijn dat echt niet allemaal lichtpunten hoor. In mijn vriendengroep zitten dan een aantal mensen die misschien alleen met moeite de MAVO af hebben gekregen, maar wel de goeie spirit hebben... nou, als ik een partner zocht om een bedrijf mee te beginnen zou ik dat soort gasten ANY DAY boven zo'n lamzak-student verkiezen... opleiding zegt echt niet alles, dus laten we daar aub over ophouden....
> 
> edit: kijk maar eens naar Mr vd Most... die heeft echt geen hoge opleiding gehad hoor ... maar die weet zijn centen toch lekker bij elkaar te harken zou ik zeggen, niet?



Beriolios, volgensmij heb je mijn verhaal niet gelezen....dat jij je irriteert aan je medestudenten....kan ik niet helpen!

Ik geef duidelijk aan dat je een gezonde handelsgeest moet hebben, dat leer je immers niet uit een boekje. Daarna geef ik aan dat je de juiste mensen om je heen moet verzamelen. 

Aangaande het HBO gedeelte geef ik dat de theorie toch wel erg handig is, om een juiste prijs te bepalen o.a Heb je niet genoeg kennis, geen cursus gevolgd, zoek de juiste mensen.

En Henny v/d Most heeft ook zijn financiele adviseurs, oftewel zoekt ook de juiste mensen om zich heen.

----------


## berolios

> Beriolios, volgensmij heb je mijn verhaal niet gelezen....dat jij je irriteert aan je medestudenten....kan ik niet helpen![...]



Jij snapt mijn verhaal ook niet helemaal. Het was misschien wel een reactie op jouw post, maar eigenlijk meer een commentaar in het algemeen. Ik irriteer me niet aan mede-studenten (van die lamzak-gasten vind je op andere opleidingen dan ik heb gedaan  :Wink: ), ik wilde alleen een punt duidelijk maken en dat is wel gelukt, toch?

Kern van de zaak was dat het me wel duidelijk lijkt dat de TS prima weet hoe hij een bedrijf moet runnen.

Afijn, BOT ?

----------


## geenstijl21

> Jij snapt mijn verhaal ook niet helemaal. Het was misschien wel een reactie op jouw post, maar eigenlijk meer een commentaar in het algemeen. Ik irriteer me niet aan mede-studenten (van die lamzak-gasten vind je op andere opleidingen dan ik heb gedaan ), ik wilde alleen een punt duidelijk maken en dat is wel gelukt, toch?
> 
> Kern van de zaak was dat het me wel duidelijk lijkt dat de TS prima weet hoe hij een bedrijf moet runnen.
> 
> Afijn, BOT ?



Ah fijn  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

> Kern van de zaak was dat het me wel duidelijk lijkt dat de TS prima weet hoe hij een bedrijf moet runnen



Maar geen idee heeft hoe de beschikbare gegevens te interpreteren...

----------


## voederbietel

Omdat er in de markt heel veel mensen zijn die setjes verhuren ben ik er langzamerhand mee gekapt, er is wel een markt voor om kleine setjes te verhuren alleen op elke vierkante kilometer woont een beunhaas met de schuur vol met spullen(ik was er ook 1) en moet je dat willen..
Bij mij was die afweging nee, 
als ik een dag kan freelancen verdien ik een x bedrag waar ik goed van kan rondkomen en ik elke dag met mooie apparatuur werk, met meerdere collega's werk en veel plezier heb in mijn werk,  maar als ik op zo'n dag 1/2 fourbarren heb verhuurt moet ik in omgeving huis blijven omdat het op wordt gehaald door klant.
(1. ik loop de hele dag te balen want had met me'n korte broek op festival kunnen rondstappen. 
2. die klant waar ik de fourbarren aan verhuur levert mij de rest van het jaar max 4 klussen bv. op,  terwijl een verhuur bedrijf me bijna elke week nodig heeft en waar de uren van die hele dag worden betaald (bij losse verhuur niet.)

Daarnaast gun ik dan de lokale bedrijven mijn oude klanten voor de losse verhuur, waardoor zij blij met mij zijn, zij het drukker hebben en daardoor vaker personeel nodig hebben(en alsnog uitkomen bij mij.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

ik moet zeggen dat ik me de afgelopen PA-markt heb moeten inhouden om niks te kopen aangezien ik het nog steeds leuk vind om eigen app te hebben maar daardoor vereik ik me maar met mooie tools(klimtuig, toolcase, maglite enz..... :Big Grin: )

Ik denk dat het idee im een simpel setje te verhuren bij de huur van bbq's partytenten en statafels goed is, alleen ga met een professionele licht en geluidsboer om tafel zitten om een set samen te stellen en kijk of je afspraken kan maken met dat bedrijf voor wanneer de klant iets groters wil bij de huur van de partytent.

----------


## 4AC

[FONT=Arial]Hmmm[/FONT]
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sysa

> Neemt niet weg dat er niks mee te verdienen zou zijn. Kijk, als je een all-round verhuurbedrijf bent en je zowieso al zaken als tent/ tafels/ tap levert voor een feestje is het makkelijk de klant nog een extra audio-setje te verhuren ook. Wellicht nog vergezeld van een BCM-computer met al hun ouwe vertrouwde hitjes erop en het feest is compleet.
> 
> Vanuit een zuiver audio-verhuur perspectief heb ik dus duidelijk zo mijn twijfels. Maar als 'extraatje bij tent' kun je best een simpel setje wegzetten, je kunt zelfs nog voor compatibele steunen zorgen, zodat de kastjes in de tent op te hangen zijn. De truc is dat dit alles zeker niet teveel mag kosten, want anders hoeven de mensen het niet.








> Edit: lees nu net het stuk over bedrijfspresentaties:
> Hier geldt eigenlijk hetzelfde... als je dan toch al een tent verhuurt, is het makkelijk hier nog een presentatie-setje bij te verhuren. De truc van deze business (ook voor particulieren) is om het niet te groot te maken. Een paar setjes die extra geld opleveren zijn leuk... wil je groter gaan, dan gaan je arbeidskosten opeens door het dak en dreig je opeens het contact met je eigenlijke business te verliezen. 
> 
> Mijn advies: hou je in beginsel bij je core-business, maar snoep mee aan 'accesoires' dat je mee kunt snoepen. Hierbij dus wel opletten dat je core business niet uit het oog verliest... PA/ Audio verhuur is een hele andere tak van sport dan bouwmachines !!




 Kijk en zo zie ik het dus ook, gewoon een extra-tje om het verhuurprogramma compleet te maken.
 Maar ik denk dat ik daar in de eerste post wat te onduidelijk over ben geweest en beter dus gelijk mijn achtergrond had kunnen vermelden.


 Wat betreft mijn berekeningen kan ik eigenlijk maar een ding zeggen, ik kom hier altijd aardig mee weg als ik op deze manier calculeert.
 Maar goed in de licht en geluid branche zal vast wel anders gecalculeerd worden.


 Wat betreft mijn conclusie dat de markt door beunhazen is verziekt is idd wat te zwart / wit en was er erg te voorbarig mee.
 Laten we zeggen de markt wat krap is mede door toedoen van beunhazen, of ben ik nu weer wat te voorbarig?
 Met beunhaas bedoel ik dan een zwartwerker, iemand die geen lasten afdraagt of hoe je dit ook wil noemen.


 Maar goed waar het op neer komt is dat ik beter geen set zoals een drive-in kan verhuren, met licht en zo maar het setje gewoon klein moet houden.
 Dus een setje met 2 speakers, een mixer, een cd-speler eventueel aangevuld met een beamer en microfoon voor bedrijven en een muziek computer voor particulieren.


 MVG, Sam

----------

